# other suggestion



## alc112

I think lots of people register there to do just one question and then desappear.
I suggest for junior members that they'd hace 1 month to reache 30 post. If they don't reach, their accounts will be delete
What do you all think about?


----------



## vachecow

If you look even closer, you will notice that there are probably 50 members who have been here since September, but haven't posted.........but I guess if it isn't hurting anything.....


----------



## lsp

alc112 said:
			
		

> I think lots of people register there to do just one question and then desappear.
> I suggest for junior members that they'd hace 1 month to reache 30 post. If they don't reach, their accounts will be delete
> What do you all think about?


I'm curious why you requested this, I feel like I missed something. What difference does it make to the rest of us? Think of the way some people arrive... they searched for a dictionary to look up a word and found a link to the forums, never intending to stay and "chat" with us (that's why some of the translation requests are kind of terse or rude-seeimg. There's no expectation of a community "living" here). They have limited use for such a "service" but you'd want them to have to re-register if they need to look up another word in 32 days? How do we benefit with them gone or what do we sacrfice if they stay?


----------



## Philippa

Lots of (inactive) members makes the members list very looooong. It can take a while to find someone!
Hey, Mike, could we have an option to put the members list into order of number of posts or when people were last on line or something like that? Would that be possible? Would it help, I wonder?

Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Lots of (inactive) members makes the members list very looooong. It can take a while to find someone!
> Hey, Mike, could we have an option to put the members list into order of number of posts or when people were last on line or something like that? Would that be possible? Would it help, I wonder?
> 
> Philippa



Philippa, as usual, has approached this issue scientifically.  Would it help?
Excellent question.  Let's also see if we can come to an agreement as to the objectives of keeping or deleting the occasionally active member.  

Most forums, this one included, put a lot of effort into 'ease of use' for the primary objective of the forum, which here is translation and better understanding of languages.

Philippa's point about finding a person in the member list is certainly valid, but it addresses a secondary 'ease of use' rather than the primary purpose of the forums.

Personally, I prefer to have registration as a one-time event, and let the members enter and use the forum as their needs and whims dictate.

Saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Georges

Having joined about 3 weeks ago and posted four messages I would be in danger of being blackballed if your suggestion was taken up. I enjoy looking at the entries and the comments without the need to add 'mon grain de sel' . As we say in French 'live and let live'.


----------



## alc112

No lo tomen a mal, pero he visto usuarios que ni siquiera han hecho un post y están registrados desde hace tiempo.
Yo sólo sugiero, de que mike lo acepte es otra cosa (no estoy enojado)


----------



## Lancel0t

lsp said:
			
		

> What difference does it make to the rest of us? Think of the way some people arrive... they searched for a dictionary to look up a word and found a link to the forums, never intending to stay and "chat" with us (that's why some of the translation requests are kind of terse or rude-seeimg. There's no expectation of a community "living" here). They have limited use for such a "service" but you'd want them to have to re-register if they need to look up another word in 32 days? How do we benefit with them gone or what do we sacrfice if they stay?



- If I am not mistaken, if those inactive members profile will be deleted for sure it will give this site more space for other members to join us.


----------



## Lancel0t

alc112 said:
			
		

> I think lots of people register there to do just one question and then desappear.
> I suggest for junior members that they'd hace 1 month to reache 30 post. If they don't reach, their accounts will be delete
> What do you all think about?



But I guess one month is too short, I guess it would be better if it would be for 2 to 3 months. What do you think?


----------



## vachecow

Philippa said:
			
		

> Lots of (inactive) members makes the members list very looooong. It can take a while to find someone!
> Hey, Mike, could we have an option to put the members list into order of number of posts or when people were last on line or something like that? Would that be possible? Would it help, I wonder?
> 
> Philippa


We can allready do that!  Go to the Members' List and click on Posts
or, go here:  http://forum.wordreference.com/memb...tpostbefore=&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30&ltr=


----------



## lsp

No hard feelings, I assure you, alc112. I just wanted to understand what I was missing, since I didn't see a rationale. I don't know that non-posting members take up space, and I don't (haven't yet) used the Search Member function. But it's valid to consider the point made about people being active by reading only, and not posting (see post by Georges), which can't be tracked.


----------



## alc112

lsp said:
			
		

> No hard feelings, I assure you, alc112. I just wanted to understand what I was missing, since I didn't see a rationale. I don't know that non-posting members take up space, and I don't (haven't yet) used the Search Member function. But it's valid to consider the point made about people being active by reading only, and not posting (see post by Georges), which can't be tracked.


 
in fact, i don't know if they take up space, but i think they do. You're right with Georges. I enter to this forum everyday and i always see the same persons connected (Tormenta, Artrella, Focalist, Ancieto, etc)
I give an example:
! aiste !: this persons has joined here on 8th october 2004 and if you look his/her profile you will realize that he/she didn't do something

i'm not angry with you. it's just mi opinion


----------



## lsp

alc112 said:
			
		

> in fact, i don't know if they take up space, but i think they do. You're right with Georges. I enter to this forum everyday and i always see the same persons connected (Tormenta, Artrella, Focalist, Ancieto, etc)
> I give an example:
> ! aiste !: this persons has joined here on 8th october 2004 and if you look his/her profile you will realize that he/she didn't do something
> 
> i'm not angry with you. it's just mi opinion


Cool. Me, too.

Anyway, if they take up space (and I doubt they do, really. I have a similar situation with web registrants where I work - keeping all our posts accessible since the beginning of the forums is probably a bigger space hog), and a decision is made to boot them, maybe every 3-6 months an email can be generated to members with no activity for the 3-6 months prior, advising them that they have to follow a link to confirm their desire to stay active, otherwise within x days they'll be deleted, and will need to re-register if they should like to return in the future.

Again, if we have to do anything at all. The generic thread titles are a much more annoying situation...IMHO.


----------



## vachecow

Yes...I agree with ISP.  I think that the bigger problems should be done first, and then the others when Mike has some free time.


----------



## Philippa

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> We can allready do that!  Go to the Members' List and click on Posts
> or, go here:  http://forum.wordreference.com/memb...tpostbefore=&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30&ltr=



Aha!! Gracias, vacacow! I wonder whether this is how Lancel0t has been doing his lists of most amazing posters!! Now I can work out that I'm number 46!!! Now doesn't that sound great!!   Seriously, though, thankyou, I think it'll be useful!



			
				Georges said:
			
		

> Having joined about 3 weeks ago and posted four messages I would be in danger of being blackballed if your suggestion was taken up. I enjoy looking at the entries and the comments without the need to add 'mon grain de sel' . As we say in French 'live and let live'.



I agree, Georges. I'm a very quiet member of another forum for a TV series. Last series I only posted 14 times in more than 3 months, but read lots of threads and this time (it's all gone back to zero at a new web address) I haven't posted at all, but have been there a bit and I'd be very annoyed to be deleted!

Philippa


----------



## ITA

ALC podrías por favor traducirme tu primer post creo entender tu idea pero no estoy muy segura y no quiero meter la pata contestando cualquier cosa (mi inglés no es tan bueno como el tuyo )muchas gracias desde Buenos Aires,con mucha lluvia ITA.


----------



## alc112

ITA said:
			
		

> ALC podrías por favor traducirme tu primer post creo entender tu idea pero no estoy muy segura y no quiero meter la pata contestando cualquier cosa (mi inglés no es tan bueno como el tuyo )muchas gracias desde Buenos Aires,con mucha lluvia ITA.


 
aca tambien esta lloviendo




			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> I think lots of people register there to do just one question and then desappear.
> I suggest for junior members that they'd have 1 month to reach 30 post. If they don't reach, their accounts will be deleted
> What do you all think about?


 
Creo que muchas de las personas registradas aqui se registran para hacer solo una pregunta y luego desaparecer
Sugiero que que los "junior members" tengan 1 mes de tiempo para alcanzar los 30 post. Si no los alcanzan, sus cuentas seran eliminadas

saludos desde Entre Ríos 

PD: ya aproveché para corregirme unos errorcitos

Me encantó tu firma, re original y verdadera


----------



## ITA

alc112 said:
			
		

> aca tambien esta lloviendo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que muchas de las personas registradas aqui se registran para hacer solo una pregunta y luego desaparecer
> Sugiero que que los "junior members" tengan 1 mes de tiempo para alcanzar los 30 post. Si no los alcanzan, sus cuentas seran eliminadas
> 
> saludos desde Entre Ríos
> 
> PD: ya aproveché para corregirme unos errorcitos
> 
> Me encantó tu firma, re original y verdadera



Me alegro te superes   en referencia a tu propuesta,puede que tengas razón pero también es cierto que muchos no tenemos demaciado tiempo para postear ,pero poner 1 post y luego nunca mas............... bueno después de todo uno se molesto en contestar y preocuparse por la duda de otro .Bueno no sé creo que la lluvia y el frío que se vino desde ayer me empastó la neurona lo que decida la mayoría esta bien .
Un beso desde la capi (que está pior que nunca) ITA.  
P.D. en breve mas fraces de los luthiers


----------



## alc112

Quizas todos tienen razon, un mes es muy poco, podrian ser 3 meses


----------



## Tormenta

ITA said:
			
		

> ALC podrías por favor traducirme tu primer post creo entender tu idea pero no estoy muy segura y no quiero meter la pata contestando cualquier cosa (mi inglés no es tan bueno como el tuyo )muchas gracias *desde Buenos Aires,con mucha lluvia* ITA.




Ahora me siento mejor   

Tormenta


----------



## ITA

me alegro tormentita pero........por qué  estabas mal ?


----------



## Tormenta

ITA said:
			
		

> me alegro tormentita pero........por qué  estabas mal ?




Es que acá llueve todos los santos días, he llegado a pensar que es una maldición; pero ahora veo que llueve en otros sitios también, como en mi Buenos Aires querido......

Un abrazo 

Tormenta


----------



## Philippa

ITA said:
			
		

> desde Buenos Aires,con mucha lluvia ITA.





			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> Ahora me siento mejor   Tormenta


    
Siempre me haces reír, Tormenta, gracias!!! ¿Quizá trabajas de cómica?  
Philippa


----------



## Tormenta

Philippa said:
			
		

> Siempre me haces reír, Tormenta, gracias!!! ¿Quizá trabajas de cómica?
> Philippa



Con mucho gusto, Philippa 

¿Cómica yo?  No, me moriría de hambre   

Tormenta


----------



## ITA

Querida Tormentita para tu consuelo acá no para desde el sábado a la noche con ráfagas de viento muy fuertes así que salí y festejá en alguna taberna linda  de esas que se ven  en las películas ,ah eso si !!para mi pedime una cerveza negra bien fría.  A sí que estas mas presente que nunca ¡¡por dios amainá un poco loca!!,besos,ITA.

Aunque no lo veamos el sol siempre está


----------



## Philippa

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Con mucho gusto, Philippa
> ¿Cómica yo?  No, me moriría de *hambre*
> Tormenta


¿Por qué hambre?  
Ya lo sé - trabajas en una fábrica de chocolate donde se puede comer todo lo que quiere?!!  
I know my jokes aren't so good, but I can only try  
Philippa


----------



## mkellogg

Let me just say that I have read that other forums delete inactive registrations and it only leads to headaches with people writing months later "What happened to my registration?"

I also once limited the member lists to people with at least 2 posts.  The next day I started getting messages from people having problems registering who thought that they could confirm that they had not registered correctly because they were not in the member list.  I changed it back.

Also, this thread seems to have become a chat about rain of all things.  If people want to chat, please exchange instant messenger or email addresses.  Do not do it here!

I am closing this thread.  If anyone wants to continue the original conversation, please start a new thread.

Thank you,
Mike


----------

